# found this site



## dakotadave2001 (May 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm new here but have used these forums to begin work on my 2001 Altima (95,000 miles, all highway) recently. I'm no mechanic by any means, and I have the utmost respect for them. I love tweaking things, so I focused my attention on my car.

So far I have only installed a Weapon-r air intake. I definitely notice a difference in mid-level power. 

I have a couple of questions I was hoping someone might take a stab at:

1. What is the best bolt on change for quick acceleration? I am thinking a pulley, headers, or a chip.

2. Is there a definitive list of expendable parts for the 98-01 Altimas? I would like to lower weight as much as I can without replacing anything. If this can't be done, what are some of the things people replace to lower weight?

3. I found a page:
http://www.ultimateresourceguides.com/content/freemods/nissan-altima-freemods.html
I am particularly curious about the last mod on the bottom...is it a bad idea or a good idea? If it's a good idea, then can someone tell me how it would be done on a 2001 Altima?

4. I am considering headers as my next project, but I wonder about some things:
a) Are there any quiet headers (or at least quiet until you punch it)? I would like to remain discreet but still get power benefits. 
b) Are headers illegal in NY? If so is there anyway to make them legal?
c) Does the installation of headers require any welding or cutting of metal?

Thanks so much everyone for your help. Hopefully these questions can help someone else as well, the way I was helped with the weapon-r install.

Happy motoring!


----------

